# Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?



## Shiva88 (1. Nov. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerem melde ich mich auch mal wieder 

Es sind zwar schon viele Themen über Eisfreihalter geschrieben worden, aber so richtig habe ich nichts gefunden. 

Gestern habe ich alle Pumpen aus dem Teich genommen und den Filter Winterfest gemacht.
jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, was nehme ich für den Winter um wenigstens ein Loch frei zu halten?

Hatte erst an die PE-Bälle gedacht, aber da kostet ja ein qm schon um die 30 €, das wird mir bei rund 14 qm zu viel.

Nächste überlegung war eine Luftpumpe, aber die pumpt mir doch dann kalte Luft ins Wasser (bei uns auch gerne schonmal -20 °C) das ist doch nicht der Sinn der Sache oder?

Was könnt Ihr mir denn empfehlen?

ganz liebe Grüße

Jacky


----------



## Benseoo7 (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Guten Morgen Jacky,

also das mit der Luftpumpe ist gar nicht so schlecht. Ich selber lasse auch immer Sprudelsteine in meinem Teich baumeln. 
In einer Tiefe von ca. 30-40 cm wirken die Steine gut. Ich habe mir auch nicht den teuersten Kompressor geholt.
Gibt es im Netz schon für knapp 30-40 €. Es sind 4 Sprudelsteine und der Kompressor ist schön in einer Kunstoffbox isoliert. Gut die Isolierung kann man noch optimieren. Wirklich top.
2 Steine in den Teich und 2 im Filter.

Mach einfach mal die Seite auf http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=super+fish+airbox&_sacat=0&_from=R40


Gruß

Ben


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Jacky, Du meinst sicherlich einen Luftsprudler ( Sauerstoffspender ) .
Die Dinger sind absolut un Ordnung, solange Du sie in die Flachzone legst, höchstens 10 cm tief .
Dann halten sie ohne weiteres diese Stelle eisfrei, ohne viel kalte Luft in den Teich zu blubbern.
Wenn das Loch dann doch mal ringsherum anfängt zuzufrieren, einfach ein bichen warmes Wasser 
draufkippen, und schn ist das Loch wieder frei.
Ich habe z.B. eine einfache Aquarienpumpe , trocken aufgehängt, mit Schlauch und Sprudelstein ca. 15 €
Klappt schon 15 Jahre so. ( Alle 3-4 Jahre brauch ich mal ne Neue )


----------



## dragsterrobby (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Jacky,
ich sehe das genau so, bei mir läuft auch ein kleiner Kompressor mit 6 Sprudelsteinen seit Jahren.
Wie schon von jolantha geschrieben, die Sprudelsteine nicht so tief ins Wasser und dann löbbt das.


----------



## Joerg (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Jacky,
die günstigste Methode den Teich vor großen Eisschichten zu schützen ist eine Isolierung der Oberfläche.
PE-Bälle sind recht teuer und haben weniger isolierende Eigenschaften als z.B. Noppenfolie oder besser Styrodurplatten.
Die meiste Wärme geht erst mal über Verdunstung verloren. Ist die Oberfläche gut abgedeckt wird sich der Teich weniger stark auskühlen und eine dünnere Eisschicht haben.

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Styrodur Platten und in den Randbereichen Noppenfilie gemacht.
Wenn der Teichboden wenig Gase freisetzt, kann auf einen Belüfter dann ganz verzichtet werden.


----------



## herbi (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Jacky,

ich pers. halte von solchen Luftsprudlern nix PUNKT

*GRUND:*

Auch wenn sie dir anfänglich im Wasser ein Loch freihalten werden sie bei -20°C irgendwann den Geist aufgeben und nur noch unter der Eisschicht blubbern! Das Lufgemisch hat dann keine Wirkung unter dem Eis,....!
Das Loch kannst du dann zwar mit Hilfe von heißem Wasser wieder öffnen, aber spätestens nach 1-2 Nächten ist es wieder zugefrohren,...!
Dann hast du auch noch das Problem des auskühlens, wenn du den Luftsprudler/Kompressor im Freien stationiert hast!
Wenn du ihn im Innenbereich stellst dann hast du Probleme mit dem Kondenswasser, welches sich unweigerlich bildet!

*
Meine Erfahrung!* PUNKT

Meine Empfehlung für deinen Fall wäre ein Oxydator , der auch unter der Eisfläche weiterarbeitet,....!
Ist natürlich mit Kosten verbunden,....!

Die Version die Jörg vorgeschlagen hat fabriziere ich seit etwa 4 Jahren in Verbindung mit einer Teichheizung 4kw und funzt 

*Tipp:*

Wenn du alle Pumpen ausschaltest,.dann sorge dafür das sehr wenig organisches Material in der kalten Jahrszeit im Teich verbleibt!


----------



## Nori (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Wenn du mit einer vernünftigen Sprudelplatte arbeitest (nicht diese Spielzeug-Kügelchen) und einem Kolbenkompressor (LK 35 aber nur mit einer Platte mehr schafft er nicht) dann funktioniert das prima.
Den Kompressor im Freien aufstellen und isolieren (z.B in einer alten Kühlbox) - er saugt dann etwas vorgewärmte Luft (von seiner Abwärme) an - da kondensiert nichts und wenn man richtige Druckschläuche (nicht die Scheibenwaschanlagenschläuchlein) verwendet gefriert auch die Leitung nicht zu.
Man sollte auch möglichst kurze Schläuche verlegen - zumindest außerhalb des Wassers.


Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Moin,
wie bitte erneuerst du wenn der Teich fast zugefroren ist die Flüssigkeit im  Oxydator @herbi????
Ich hab so ein Teil noch liegen und benutze es nicht mehr im Winter, das es bei meinem Teich fast unmöglich ist im Winter da drann zu kommen!


----------



## jolantha (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Herbi,
meinst Du nicht, Du könntest Deine Meinung ein bißchen Forenmitglieder - freundlicher ausdrücken ? 


> ich pers. halte von solchen Luftsprudlern nix PUNKT





> Meine Erfahrung! PUNKT



Insgesamt betreibe ich meine Teiche seit über 30 Jahren, und habe mit den Sprudlern die beste Erfahrung gemacht, und gebe diese auch gerne weiter, allerdings ohne darauf zu beharren, daß nur ich recht
habe.


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Meine Meinung und sehe ich genau so!


----------



## koifischfan (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*



> Auch wenn sie dir anfänglich im Wasser ein Loch freihalten werden sie bei -20°C irgendwann den Geist aufgeben und nur noch unter der Eisschicht blubbern!


In Verbindung mit einem 100Watt-Heizer schafft man damit mindestens -25° C.


----------



## nik (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo zusamen,

die Rhein-Main-Ebene, ich nahe Frankfurt, ist temperaturmäßig eher begünstigt, was trotzdem recht zuverlässig mind. ein längere Kälteperiode mit -15 bis -20°C erwarten lässt. Bei mir bedeutet das in der 60cm tiefen Teichschale nie mehr als ca. 20cm Eis. Bei -20°C schafft der große Sprudelstein es nicht mehr ganz das Loch freizuhalten, da muss ich mithelfen. Ich kümmere mich um das Loch im Eis aber vor allem deshalb, weil ich gesehen habe was für ein Magnet offenes Wasser in Frostperioden für die Tierwelt ist.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Shiva88 (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo zusammen und vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps 
einige Fragen hätte ich da noch:
Welche Geräte benutzt Ihr und gibt es auch welche, die einen integrierten Heizer mit dabei haben?

LG Jacky


----------



## teichmuschel (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo,

vor vier Jahren habe ich mir diese Pumpe in dem Shop gekauft und seit dem läuft sie ohne Unterbrechung im Sommer wie im Winter.
Die beiden Sprudelsteine liegen etwa 50 cm auseinander und schaffen es, den gesamten Winter ein Loch im Teich zu halten, auch bei minus 15°C.
Den Fischen tut es scheinbar gut, keine Verlußte in den letzten Jahren. Wie viele Vögel an dem Loch im Winter schon verweilt haben möchte ich nicht schätzen, es waren verdammt viele.

Einen Nachteil hat die ganze Geschichte aber dennoch: Wenn der Strom ausfällt friert das Kondenswasser in den dünnen Schläuchen, diese mußte ich danach einmal auftauen. Das war dann weniger schön, aber halt bisher erst 1x.

Das ist meine Erfahrung. PUNKT


----------



## Shiva88 (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Gudrun,

hast du die Pumpe isoliert, oder steht sie bei die drinnen?

LG Jacky


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Jacky,
ich habe diesen http://www.ebay.de/itm/ACO-318-Set-..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item53efafa053
Der Läuft nun im 3. Jahr (Winter) und läuft und läuft und läuft


----------



## teichmuschel (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Jacky,

die Pumpe ist ja eine Outdoor-Ausführung, bleibt also ständig draußen. Im Winter befreie ich sie nur vom Schnee, mehr nicht.


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Meine steht auch völlig frei aber unter einem Dach


----------



## Beeee (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Huhu...
ich habe meine einfach in einen Fischfutter-Eimer gemacht... und Löcher in den Eimer gemacht wo die Schläuche durchgehen -> bisher hat das 3 Jahre super funktioniert selbst bei -25 oder starkem Regen alles super.
Grüße Beeee


----------



## HAnniGAP (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrung, da es mein erster Winter mit Fischen wird, aber lasse euch gerne alles wissen. Vielleicht ist mein Plan und die Realisierung auch grundverkehrt und ihr könnt mir da noch hilfreich in die Seite treten. 
Ich habe mich für ein „HEISSNER Teichbelüfter 720 L/h Aqua Air Outdoor“ entschieden. http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Teichbe...?WT.mc_id=de11p005&WT.trsc=Preissuchmaschinen Dieses Gerät kenne ich da ich es Indoor an meinem großen 1000L Aquarium nutze. Mit max. 8 W ist der Stromverbrauch auch überschaubar und ich kann die `Luftliterstärke´ stufenlos einstellen.  Der Lüfter ist unbegrenzt Outdoor-tauglich  ich habe mich aber entschieden ihn in eine Stereobox zu stellen. Der kleine Kompressor erzeugt ein bisschen Abwärme die, so der Plan, die Luft etwas anwärmt die dann in den Teich geleitet wind. Die 4 Schläuche will ich zusammen in einem Elektrorohr von der Box zum Teich leiten. Dort will ich alle 4 Ausgänge in einem Kreis anordnen und auf 40cm an der schmalstelle des Teiches hängen.  
 

Die Box natürlich dann mit Deckel. 
 


Das Loch (Frischluft rein und Kompressorluft im Schlauch wieder raus). Das müsste doch von der Größe reichen oder? :?  Soweit bin ich bis jetzt. 
 


Hier ein Bild aus der Bauphase(2011). Beim X soll der Aufstellungort später sein.


----------



## Nori (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

@ Anni:
Für das Geld hättest du auch was Vernünftiges bekommen, dass nicht in der Kategorie "Aquarium" angesiedelt ist. Da sind ja auch wieder die "__ Fingerhut-Ausströmer"....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sauerstoffpu...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item53efa2e53a

Vernünftige Leistung (2100 Lit/h), akzeptabler Stromverbrauch (16 Watt) und ne angemessene Ausströmerplatte (21 cm) mit einem richtigen Luftschlauch( 9mm). Die Pumpe allein bekommt man schon für ca. 20,- € inkl. Versand.
Solche Kolbenpumpen arbeiten jahrelang ohne Probleme - im Gegensatz zu Membranpumpen.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Shiva88 (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Guten morgen,

was haltet Ihr von diesem Gerät?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230859561346?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

LG Jacky


----------



## Nori (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Mag sein dass das Ding funktioniert - aber 100 Watt Stromverbrauch die Stunde - da lass ich lieber den Kompressor 6 Stunden laufen.
Übrigens: Viel Spass mit dem Vogelfutter im Teich - so einen Schwachsinn hab ich ja noch nie gesehen - wenn jemand im Winter ein Vogelhäuschen etc. aufgestellt hat und sieht was die Vögel dort für ne Sauerei machen, der kommt bestimmt nicht auf die Idee sowas im Teich haben zu wollen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Kuni99 (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo,

bei mir stand auch die Entscheidung für einen Eisfreihalter an und ich denke, das von Nori vorgeschlagene Set Osaga LK-35 mit 21 cm Ausströmer ist die ideale Lösung, wenn es nur um das Eisfreihalten geht. Das gleiche Set gibt es auch mit der stärkeren LK-60 und dafür habe ich mich entschieden, damit ich den Ausströmer tiefer platzieren kann, solange es noch nicht friert. Noch stärkere Pumpen lohnen nicht, weil die geförderte Luftmenge pro Wattstunde deutlich nachlässt. Für große Teiche ist es besser, dann mehrere LK-60, bzw. LK-35 zu betreiben.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Nori (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

@ Kai:
Mit einer Platte, die man ohnehin nicht tiefer als 30-40 cm plazieren sollte reicht die LK 35.
Ich hab zusätzlich noch 2 große Ausströmerkugelm im Innern eines Eisfreihalters in Betrieb, da braucht man allerdings die LK 60.

Gruß Nori


----------



## samorai (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Shiva!
Mit einer normalen Belüftung schlägst Du gleich zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe,imWinter und
im Sommer.
Im Winter wird der Gasaustausch (Fäulnisgase) damit gewehrleistet,ab minus 20 Grad wird
sich eine poröse Kuppel bilden,die Gase entweichen aber trotzdem,weil sich Druck aufbaut.
Im Sommer kannst Du garnicht genug Luft hinein blasen,die Dichte vom Wasser läßt es nicht zu viel Sauerstoff zu binden.
                                         Viel Glück!


----------



## HAnniGAP (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hi Leute ich bin Nori‘s  Rat gefolgt und hab mir diesen LK-35 Belüfter bestellt. 
:freu Nun ist er endlich DA. Ich hab ihn gleich „eingebaut“. 
Er ist recht laut, hat aber auch eine enorme Leistung, rh  der Kleine.


----------



## Joerg (8. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Anni,
ich will dir deinen Eisfreihalter mit LK-35 nicht vermiesen.

Persönlich denke ich, dass dies eine (2) Nummern zu groß ist und du damit Strömung in den Teich bekommst, die man vermeiden sollte.
Der Teich ist nicht tief und hat auch kein großes Volumen. Zudem scheint die Ausströmerplatte recht tief im Wasser zu liegen.

Ich hab den kleinen in meiner IH im Einsatz, der blubbert sehr ordentlich.


----------



## HAnniGAP (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Jetzt hab ich extra einen Rat von hier befolgt und mir diese Luftpumpe geholt. 
Ich hab eine Steinplatte eingebaut und da liegt die Spudelplatte drauf auf ca. 40cm. 
 
Ich könnte sie noch weiter südlich in den Flachwasser Bereich legen. 
Meine Tiefwasser Zone im Norden ist halt nur 1 x 1 x 1,2 m und schon mit Eis bedeckt.


----------



## koifischfan (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Warum liegt die Platte so tief? Du willst doch nur eine Stelle eisfrei halten.
Mein Sprudler hängt bei nicht einmal 10 cm tief.


----------



## Zacky (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*



HAnniGAP schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich extra einen Rat von hier befolgt und mir diese Luftpumpe geholt.



Das ist kein Grund zum , denn der LK 35 ist schon . 
Ich würde ihn jedoch auch etwas höher legen, so auf 25-30cm, damit nicht zuviel verwirbelt wird. Ich habe diesen LK 35 auch als Eisfreihalter am Teich und der schafft es derzeit gerade so, dass der Sprudelstein noch Luft bekommt. Allerdings habe ich auch weitere Wege, so etwa 7 m bis zum Spurdler zurückzulegen und da geht halt viel verloren. Wenn es Dir zu kräftig sprudelt baue einfach einen kleines Sperrventil ein und reduziere den Luftfluss bis es Dir gefällt. Ich sage mir immer, lieber etwas Reserve haben, als später irgendwas nachlegen zu müssen.


----------



## HAnniGAP (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

So ich  nochmal gemessen. Die Platte lag auf 43cm. Also hab ich jetzt 2 Ziegelsteine versenkt. Und die Platte darauf gelegt. Nun müssen die Luftblasen nur noch eine Strecke von 18cm überwinden. Ich hab aber die schnüre erst mal dran gelassen um eventuell wieder umzubauen ohne gleich tauchen zu gehen. 
Eine Tiefe  von 25-30cm hab ich erst mal nicht hinbekommen. 
 

 

 

So ein Sperrventil hab ich nur für die „normalen“ Luftschlauche dieser ist aber dicker. Ich könnte den Schlauch anders einquetschen aber ich das gut? :? Ich will nicht dass der Kompressor heiß läuft in seiner Styroporbox.


----------



## Nori (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hier gibts die Absperrhähne günstig:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlauchtull..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item43a825a342

und hier gibts für die dickeren Schläuche auch die passenden Rückschlagventile:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ruckschlagve...46119407?pt=Labor_Zubehör&hash=item5634636fef

Gruß Nori
Übrigens: Mein LK 35 macht seinen Job momentan tadellos - er läuft zwar zeitschaltuhrgesteuert und damit nicht die ganze Zeit durch, aber nach einer Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag mit -10 bis -15 °C war am Samstag Nachmittag bei ca. -7 °C ein großes Loch wieder Eisfrei!


----------



## Joerg (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Anni,
die Notwendigkeit einer freien Eisfläche zum Ausgasen sollte bei dir recht gering sein. Es gibt doch kaum "Faulgase", die raus müssen. Bei geringem Besatz, sollte der Sauerstoff auch ausreichend da sein. 

Kritischer sehe ich eine Abkühlung des ganzen Teichs, bei dem dann am Boden nicht mindestens 2°C sind.


----------



## Nori (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Kleine Berichtigung:
Ich verwende eine LK 60, da ich eine 21-er Platte und 2 große Kugeln damit betreibe.

Gruß Nori


----------



## HAnniGAP (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Ok mein Teich ist im ersten Winter mit Fischen. Ich will halt nix falsch machen.  Viel Schlamm hab ich noch nicht. Oder doch??? :? Ich hatte im Sommer ein reges Wachstum meines Hornkrautes. Im Herbst zog sich das Kraut schnell zurück. Ich hab die Reste auf 120 cm Tiefe nicht entfernt. Ich hoffe, dass es nächstes Jahr wieder wächst. Laub und so hatte ich nix drin. 
Meine Fische haben sich ja rege vermehrt (>30 sind noch bei mir). Die 5 __ Shubunkin sind auch ordentlich gewachsen. 12 __ Goldelritze sind leider nur noch 10 und nicht gewachsen. Es sind auch einige __ Schnecken und Insekten dabei. 

Nun hab ich die Platte ja erst mal höher gelegt. Ich kann sie auch noch einen Stein (10cm) höher legen. Oder ich leg sie weiter südlich hin, da ist es eh flacher. Im Norden gibt es dann nicht so viel Bewegung. 

Einfach alles zufrieren lassen trau ich mich nicht.  Wir hier in Bayern hatten letztes Jahr 2 bis 3 Wochen extremen Frost (-20°C). Da ist der Teich der Schwiegereltern  trotz Belüfter zugefroren. Die haben mit Spitzhacke und Heißwasser immer nachhelfen müssen.


----------



## Nori (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Wenn der Teich mal eine oder 2 Wochen zugefroren ist, macht das gar nichts.
Auf keinen Fall mit der Spitzhacke ein Loch reinhauen - das ist ganz schlecht für die Fische.

Gruß Nori


----------



## HAnniGAP (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Bei meinen Schwiegereltern darf ich mal gar nix sagen. Sie haben Recht und ich bin eh nur ein sch… Preuße. :evil Es ist halt nicht leicht. Die haben 15 Goldfische in ihrer 80cm Plastikpfütze …  Pflanzen machen Dreck und kommen nicht in den Teich… Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## HAnniGAP (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Update: 
Die Nacht über war es -25°C. Heute Mittag nur -6°C. Das Loch ist noch etwa 1 Din A4 Blatt groß offen. Ich hab die Sprudelplatte noch etwas höher gelegt. Sie ist nun knapp 12cm Unterwasser. Die Luft die der Kompressor ansaugt ist warm. Sie erwärmt sich in der Styroporbox  da der Kompressor Abwärme produziert. Auf ihrem ca. 1m langem weg in den Teiche kühlt sie zwar wieder da aber ich denke nicht bis auf Außentemperatur.


----------



## Wanderra (13. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Luftpumpe als eisfreihalter?*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Ich versuche es dieses Jahr, mal mit einem Eisfreihalter Marke Eigenbau. Die letzten zwei Jahre, musste ich immer wieder mit warmen Wasser, die Sprudlerkugeln frei legen. Der Schwimmkörper ist ein Stück Styrodur, das Rohr ist ca.30cm lang, der Deckel sorgt dafür das kein Schnee rein fällt. Bis jetzt war es aber noch nicht kalt genug, um ein Urteil zu fällen! 

Gruß Jens!


----------

